
Top military official: WikiLeaks founder may have 'blood' on his hands - Concours
http://edition.cnn.com/2010/US/07/29/wikileaks.mullen.gates/index.html?hpt=T1#fbid=j7dFtjG4AKx
======
dkersten
Talk about fear mongering...

 _They do not represent official positions or policy ... the battlefield
consequences of the release of these documents are potentially severe and
dangerous..._

So.. they _do_ represent the official positions and policy?

------
AnonPm42
Lol at an organization that terrorizes and murders people every day whining
about a little sunlight shed on their activity.

------
gmlk
And this was said by someone who definitely has 'blood' on his hands?

